# Apostasy-Child Snatched In Malaysia From Women Who Left Islam



## kaur-1 (Apr 27, 2007)

Found this on a blog:Ramblings of My Life

"*Apostasy - Shown on Al-Jazeera*

This was aired on the 20th April 2007 on Al-Jazeera news channel.* Its about how a baby can be torn away from its parents because a Muslim woman dared to marry a non-Muslim.*

Watch the video below:

YouTube - Everywoman - Apostasy - 20 Apr 07


To all my brother and sisters; think VERY VERY carefully before converting yourself to Islam in Malaysia; its a one way ticket. Once your in there's no way out of it"


*" Everywoman looks at the crime of apostasy; how a baby can be torn from its parents because a Muslim woman dared to marry a non-Muslim."*




----------------------------------------
 ----------------------------------------


----------



## kds1980 (Apr 27, 2007)

dear kaur-1 ji

one of the sad reality in this world is that laws in many so called tolerant muslim countries are biased against non muslims.but many so called tolerant sikh just ognore this.


----------

